# General > General >  Ex-Woolworth Stores in Wick & Thurso to become Ethel Austin outlets + More

## shazzap

I see an Ethel Austin is coming to Wick and Thurso.
Look out New Look.

----------


## Liz

I've never heard of Ethel Austion shops. Do you know if it is good?

It will be great to have a shop there. :Grin:

----------


## Kevin Milkins

Mr's M got excited ::  when she read the newspaper and was very keen to tell me that Ethel Austin is coming to Wick.

I have no idea who Ethel Austin is or what she sells, but I am sure I will be seeing her name often on my card bill. ::

----------


## shazzap

Yes the one i used to go in sold womans mens childrens ans babies clothes. Also some toys and cosmetics, gift sets etc.
The prices are very competitive.

----------


## joxville

> Yes the one i used to go in sold womans mens childrens ans babies clothes. Also some toys and cosmetics, gift sets etc.
> The prices are very competitive.


So it's a clone of TK Maxx and Primark then?

I suppose it's better than an empty shop unit.

----------


## bekisman

yer tiz: http://www.johnogroat-journal.co.uk/..._up_again.html

----------


## shazzap

> So it's a clone of TK Maxx and Primark then?
> 
> I suppose it's better than an empty shop unit.


 
Not on the same scale.

----------


## purplelady

well i think it is great will be so good to see someone in there and not  empty x

----------


## northener

I heard that it was Hilda Baker coming to Wick.

----------


## shazzap

> I heard that it was Hilda Baker coming to Wick.


 
And you'll know you know  :Wink:

----------


## BINBOB

More like MATALAN..... :Wink:

----------


## scrumpysteve

> So it's a clone of TK Maxx and Primark then?


No, Jox. It's the other way round. They came well after Ethel's. She was the forerunner and started at her home in the 30's. Mrs scrumpy has bought from there since she started earning her own money in the dark ages! She's right chuffed they're coming here.  ::

----------


## poppett

Ethel Austin`s is brilliant.   Quality stuff at realistic prices.   Used to go regularly when we lived in Leith to their shop in Newkirkgate centre.    Believe they are based in Merseyside.   If they carry the full range of stock it will be super.

----------


## purplelady

talking to a friend at work who has used them and she said they are great so that will be good are meant to be opening mid sept xxxxxx

----------


## Venture

Any business taking over the old Woolies premises will be great for the town.  Since its closure the town centre has been all but dead.  Woolies was always the place where you went even if you didn't need anything and a meeting point outside for many.  From speaking to others, they don't even bother going to the town centre now unless it's to the chemist for prescriptions, which is the only thing that Tesco dosen't provide.  It's a shame really as the other shops are sufferng.  Let's hope that the new opening brings folk back to the town centre. :Smile:

----------


## cezzy1234

it one of the best shops around it grate for childerns suff and all at resanable prices as well i so happy we are getting a shop that wont cost the earth.it also dose men and ladys stuff to not on a big scale as matlan.

----------


## Thumper

Cant wait for it to open!Whoo hoo more clothes shopping choice!x

----------


## joxville

> Cant wait for it to open!Whoo hoo more clothes shopping choice!x


And they'll be up-to-date too, which is a first for Caithness.  :: 


 ::

----------


## mrs and mr brown

whoo im very happy that ethel austins is coming up here. its a great shop, they sell a wide range of clothes, beauty products, kids clothing, mens, toys, shoes......... oh its just great. when i go down to bathgate thats the first place i go to spend hubbies money lol. 

hopefully the shop will stock all items that can be found in the big shop in bathgate i will be very happy!!!

----------


## Murdina Bug

In case anyone is interested the Job Centre (online) now has positions advertised for working in Ethel Austin new shops.  Pity they are minimum wage....

----------


## purplelady

> In case anyone is interested the Job Centre (online) now has positions advertised for working in Ethel Austin new shops. Pity they are minimum wage....


 think you will find most retail is min wage xx

----------


## henry20

> In case anyone is interested the Job Centre (online) now has positions advertised for working in Ethel Austin new shops. Pity they are minimum wage....


Surely minimum wage is better than no wage??  ::

----------


## Murdina Bug

Yeah, I realise that retail is poorly paid, but I always think that it says a lot about a company though when they offer _exactly_ minimum wage.  Means there is very little chance of pay rises or any sort of rewarding pay scale in future.  I absolutely agree that it's great to see new business in the town, but it is a shame that it's low paid work.  And no, a low wage is not always better than no wage - ask anyone who has lost out on tax credits or income support because they are earning a little.  That's why a lot of folk won't work - because they lose too much.  Sorry if this takes the thread off track - I don't mean to start a debate on the merits of working versus not working!

I am pleased there are new shops coming and think it will do a lot to revitalise both Wick and Thurso.

----------


## purplelady

I have to agree and say any wage is better than none and as for tax credits the whole idea is to help poeple who are on a low income are'nt they x

----------


## ett23

Been avidly watching the Thurso woolies and noticed today they're hard at work gutting out the old shop fittings and putting up new plasterboard. Also new MDF sheeting was delivered and is now inside the building. I've heard both old Woolies stores are soon to become Ethel Austins - possibly as soon as the end of September but definitely by December at the lastest (in time for Xmas of course  :: ). All very exciting. I'm glad to see something being done with the place - finally. Awfully sad seeing it sitting empty these last few months......

----------


## annemarie482

seen them advertising jobs. anyone been interviewed yet or is it too soon?

----------


## balto

i know they have appointed the assistant manager, its a local lass in fact she used to work in woolies, just delighted for her.

----------


## ett23

> i know they have appointed the assistant manager, its a local lass in fact she used to work in woolies, just delighted for her.


That's great news. I wonder if everyone else who used to work at Woolies has managed to find work. If not they'll probably be applying for the job openings at Ethel Austin.  :Smile:

----------


## sweetpea

I saw them in there today working. I asked at the college about a retail course to get a job there.

----------


## Mrs Bucket

Great news about Ethel Austen or anything opening up there but it  could be the death knell for Mackays I only but in their sale because not much else to choose from up here.

----------


## Cattach

> Great news about Ethel Austen or anything opening up there but it  could be the death knell for Mackays I only but in their sale because not much else to choose from up here.


Plennty of choice in the charity shops and some great clothes at some great prices.  You might be surprised who buys their 'fashionable' outfits there!

----------


## joxville

> Plennty of choice in the charity shops and some great clothes at some great prices. You might be surprised who buys their 'fashionable' outfits there!


Simon Cowell? The Queen? Alexander Orlov?  :Wink:

----------


## Mrs Bucket

> Simon Cowell? The Queen? Alexander Orlov?


 and me ..................

----------


## ett23

> Plennty of choice in the charity shops and some great clothes at some great prices. You might be surprised who buys their 'fashionable' outfits there!


I never used to shop at charity shops much but in the last few years I've been doing it more and more. They always have a great range of clothes - so much cheaper than buying brand new and often cheaper than ebay too!!!  :Wink:

----------


## balto

> That's great news. I wonder if everyone else who used to work at Woolies has managed to find work. If not they'll probably be applying for the job openings at Ethel Austin.


 i know all of us that was in the thurso woolies are working except 2 that decided to stay at home for different reason.

----------


## balto

> Plennty of choice in the charity shops and some great clothes at some great prices. You might be surprised who buys their 'fashionable' outfits there!


 im no snob but this is just something i wouldnt do, just dont like the idea of wearing other folks clothes.

----------


## purplelady

> i know all of us that was in the thurso woolies are working except 2 that decided to stay at home for different reason.


 think most are from wick too hun know 2 retired but am almost sure rest are working not sure bout the students who worked there mind xxxx

----------


## cezzy1234

ethel austins is due to open next week as they
 had the men fixing the joint up on wednesday
someone had mentioned they where opening on saturady..

----------


## mumof2

as soon as that? oh brill i can't wait to have a nose about. not much cash for spending but i'm sure i'll see something! it'll be the talk of the town. wonder how many people will be slating it. like many have said i think it'll be nice to have a shop there rather than an empty building.

----------


## purplelady

can't wait for it to open hope it is good xxxxxx

----------


## annemarie482

> ethel austins is due to open next week as they
>  had the men fixing the joint up on wednesday
> someone had mentioned they where opening on saturady..



whats happening in wick then?
went past "woolies" today and nothing has changed. no way their opening next week!
have the wick jobs gone too?

----------


## ett23

> someone had mentioned they where opening on saturady..


Wow - Saturday! That's soon isn't it?!! I hope it's true. Can't wait to have a look round. It'll be nice to have more choice in Thurso for clothes shopping!  :Grin:

----------


## ShelleyCowie

I cant wait, maybe it will make me go down the street even more.

----------


## cezzy1234

> whats happening in wick then?
> went past "woolies" today and nothing has changed. no way their opening next week!
> have the wick jobs gone too?


i am not so sure about the wick one i think they will get thurso one first and then do the wick one after..

----------


## balto

> I cant wait, maybe it will make me go down the street even more.


 agree with you there shelley, im the same but there aint nothing to go down the st for anymore.

----------


## tartanyorkie

I might even go into Thurso on one of the few buses for once.  Sounds like something worth looking at this time.

----------


## ciderally

seams like everyone is looking forward to the new shop opening...and a plus plus for the town's, must agree there isent much to go down the street for right now, so i'm like the rest and cant wait.....

----------


## Mizpah

> i am not so sure about the wick one i think they will get thurso one first and then do the wick one after..


they have started working in the the Wick one yesterday and seem to be getting on with it very quick which is good. :Grin:

----------


## Mr P Cannop

when will these shops open ??

----------


## Fran

It will be so good to see the 2 former woolies shope open again and will bring new life back to the town centres.

----------


## tartanyorkie

Are they definitely opening in Thurso next week? My husband says there is no way as not much is happening.  I will have a look myself tomorrow, I was getting excited thinking I would have an interesting shop to walk round.

----------


## littledog

no dought time will tell if it is any good at all buy how long they remain open but at least we will have a little bit more choice on our door steps ::

----------


## dragonfly

i passed this lunchtime and a guy was putting the name up above the door.  had a peek inside the doors and its all been spray painted a cream colour and a couple of guys were standing outside with clothes rails so daresay it won't be long before its open, doubt it will be this weekend though but you never can tell with these professional shop fitters

----------


## ett23

There's a sign up now in the window saying Ethel austin in Thurso will be open Thursday at 9.30am. I'm first in the queue!!!!  :Wink:

----------


## tartanyorkie

Has anyone been in yet?  What is it like?  I cannot get in until tomorrow and am curious.  Is it worth cutting the £3 voucher out of the paper?

----------


## ShelleyCowie

> Has anyone been in yet? What is it like? I cannot get in until tomorrow and am curious. Is it worth cutting the £3 voucher out of the paper?


I was in the Thurso store today and i was delighted with it. There is a good selection of boys clothes which is awsome. Wide variety of things too for children. Ladies stuff was fashionable and *affordable*! 

Everything is really good priced! The queue was massive though so i am going back down later without athrun to get a good look and spend some pennies for athruns bday!

----------


## tartanyorkie

> I was in the Thurso store today and i was delighted with it. There is a good selection of boys clothes which is awsome. Wide variety of things too for children. Ladies stuff was fashionable and *affordable*! 
> 
> Everything is really good priced! The queue was massive though so i am going back down later without athrun to get a good look and spend some pennies for athruns bday!



Thanks for that.  I cannot wait to go look tomorrow then.

----------


## scrabster view

Was disappointed with the shop - quality of clothes poor but then you only get what you pay for.   

I dont think this shop is a threat to local clothes shops.

----------


## dietcokegirl

I thought the shop was good! 

I bought a few items of clothing for my wee boy. I didnt get to have a good look around the ladies stuff as i just nipped in quickly on my lunch break. 
I guess the prices/quality can be compared to primark.

When it comes to buying kids clothes i dont see the point in buying expensive designer clothes when they'll only grow out of them in a few months! I'll deffinately be going back to get more tops etc for my son - alot of their kids clothes were so cute!

----------


## mums angels

Was rather busy today when i went in so only got a few things for the kids , i reckon its a case of you get what you pay for - some items definitely cheaper than some in tesco, however we still went past mackays and bought stuff in there so i can't see them suffering . Its just nice to see something in the store rather than and empty shell .

----------


## Dadie

Had a wee look in but the shop was mobbed.
Will wait until the fuss has died down a bit (Monday?) so I can browse in relative peace and have a good look at the clothes.
But already Im thinking the smaller kids stuff and the baby stuff look like good buys. 
And I will need new jammies....

----------


## upolian

any half decent mens clothes? do they actually sell mens clothes lol

----------


## balto

> any half decent mens clothes? do they actually sell mens clothes lol


 not a lot of mens clothes or little boys clothes, i couldnt find any in age 3-4 for my 3 year old,   i thought at the start mackays might suffer, but now after seeing the range of boys clothes in the new shop dont think mackays need to worry.

----------


## upolian

> not a lot of mens clothes or little boys clothes, i couldnt find any in age 3-4 for my 3 year old, i thought at the start mackays might suffer, but now after seeing the range of boys clothes in the new shop dont think mackays need to worry.


 
i wont bother wasting my time to visit then!

----------


## Ash

> any half decent mens clothes? do they actually sell mens clothes lol



there was mens clothes and what i saw was nice
go look

----------


## balto

> there was mens clothes and what i saw was nice
> go look


 aye there was, just not a lot.

----------


## ShelleyCowie

I was back this afternoon balto and they said they are still waiting for alot of boys and mens stuff to be delivered over this weekend. 

Today was the first time i have bought myself clothes in em.....i cant remember its so long!

----------


## Fran

I went to the thurso shop today and was a bit dissapointed. The selection of babies clothes was really good as was all childrens clothes and very well priced. Ladies clothes up to size 20 seemed to be mostly in black and seemed more expensive than new look or mackays. Quite a few mens clothes but not much in the household department though they did have lovely towels at £2.50 with embroidery. some toys not many, some make up etc, no perfumes, also shoes.
New Look and Mackays dont have to worry!! I even think edinburgh woolen mills has nicer ladies clothes!!

----------


## Ash

i think mackays should worry, i didnt think the womens clothes were expensive at all, compared to mackays, 

no wonder new shops dont come to caithness very often, they get slated on first day


good luck ethel austin i will certainly be back

----------


## tartanyorkie

What I did see when I went in today were black hooded tops identical to the ones for Thurso High School.  They are only £7 compared to the £17 I paid in National Schoolwear Centre and actually look better quality.  The ones from the Schoolwear shop do not last a year without me having to sew the pockets back on.

----------


## Thumper

I havent been in yet but to be fair I think a lot of folk are expecting too much!The size of the shop isnt that big so why expect it to be full of different departments like Matalan or tk max when there is so little room in it? They can only stock what they have room for cant they? As for competition well yes it can be healthy BUT why are we so keen up here to see businesses fail when all we then do is complain about lack of choice? For goodness sake surely its better that Ethel Austin,Mackays,New Look etc all stay open and give us choice and value instead of us all being dressed from the same shop all the time? x

----------


## highlander

Good luck to all the staff, you would be surprised how much hard work goes into setting up the store and starting a new job. Looking forward to going in tomorrow.

----------


## ShelleyCowie

I was back today! 3rd time lol. I have to say over the last 5 years i have never ever seen any clothes in mackays that are my style or that i like. And kids clothes are rediculously overpriced in there. (my opinion)

I will be returning to the store regularly! I know my OH needs new black socks for work. They had 5 pairs of socks for £3.50. Who can complain at that!  ::

----------


## ryrie

just wondered what folk think of new ethal austin shop in Thurso? although it's lovely to see building occupied again think the stuff they sell looks cheep and nasty! but i suppose you get what you pay for! ::

----------


## dragonfly

cheap is all some people can afford and if its what they want then great, just glad to see a nice looking shop frontage drawing people into town

----------


## tartanyorkie

The shop is great.  Good to see an affordable reasonable shop in Thurso at last, and if people give it a chance to get more stock it will be a welcome addition to the town.  Just wish I had enough money to be so choosy.  If you want Marks and Spencers quality then pay Marks and Spencers prices!

----------


## tartanyorkie

Lol, the socks are what persuaded my husband to go back tomorrow.  Some good bargains and it was obvious there will be more if you give it a chance.  Thurso has been dead for so long.

----------


## BINBOB

> I was back today! 3rd time lol. I have to say over the last 5 years i have never ever seen any clothes in mackays that are my style or that i like. And kids clothes are rediculously overpriced in there. (my opinion)
> 
> I will be returning to the store regularly! I know my OH needs new black socks for work. They had 5 pairs of socks for £3.50. Who can complain at that!


Well done,Shelley.... ::

----------


## BINBOB

> The shop is great. Good to see an affordable reasonable shop in Thurso at last, and if people give it a chance to get more stock it will be a welcome addition to the town. Just wish I had enough money to be so choosy. If you want Marks and Spencers quality then pay Marks and Spencers prices!


If only we had one in Thurso...........would be paradise forme,but I never  thought EA was cheap and nasty ........... ::

----------


## poppett

Used to buy all OH`s shirts and joggers from EA when we were in Edinburgh.   The shirts did not shrink in the wash and could be tumbled without the necks going peculiar.........unlike a double two shirt at four times the price.   I know which I would choose.   Good value for money methinks.

----------


## BINBOB

> Used to buy all OH`s shirts and joggers from EA when we were in Edinburgh. The shirts did not shrink in the wash and could be tumbled without the necks going peculiar.........unlike a double two shirt at four times the price. I know which I would choose. Good value for money methinks.


ditto.... :Wink:

----------


## poppett

Can`t beat M & S for.........ladies knickers, non stick frying pans, comfy shoes and smelly candles.......not necessarily in that order.

----------


## BINBOB

> Can`t beat M & S for.........ladies knickers, non stick frying pans, comfy shoes and smelly candles.......not necessarily in that order.


ditto.....hahaha :Grin:

----------


## kanenka

hi guys,

can anyone help?
wondered if anyone knew the opening times of the thurso ethel austin store, especially sunday opening times! planning a trip to thurso tomorrow!!!
thanks in advance.

----------


## scorrie

> Can`t beat M & S for.........ladies knickers, non stick


The very best type to buy  :Wink: 

Latest photo reveals that Ethel Austin is also selling them:-

----------


## Dadie

Poor Lauren is sort of between sizes for ethel austin at the moment!
The baby stuff would fit but is too babyish really and the toddler stuff starts at age 3 so swamps her ... not handy for a small 3yo who fits in age 2 clothes!
On the other hand Iona scored in the baby section and I got some nice basic long sleeved Ts and a couple of long jumpers cheap enough that it wont matter if they are stretched to death with my bump  ::

----------

